
Should you choose NPM or yarn? - fagnerbrack
https://javascript.christmas/2019/10/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I recently switched to yarn since it handles workspaces wonderfully. By
default, Lerna will use the npm client. Having lockfiles in each subpackage
was causing issues. So I disabled lockfiles in subpackages. That reduces your
ability to create reproducible builds. Yarn workspaces will make a single
lockfile at the root that captures all of your subpackages.

Basically, using yarn has made the administrative tasks of monorepo management
simpler.

